# Give me you opinion on these bucks.



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

We have a small boer herd they are currently all bred and due to kid in about 6 weeks. We have plans to buy our own buck this spring. We borrowed one from the breeder we bought our does from last fall for this year. None of our does are registered but we would like to get a couple of nice fullblood does as well and begin showing. One thing I have noticed when researching recent show winners is that it seems the days of the gigantic muscular buck has passed and what is now preferred is a leaner buck with a longer neck and not the massive muscling of the goat we're interested in. Please give me some opinions on these guys. They have good genetics and color is beautiful.
http://www.goatfolks.com/Rumbling_Hunter.html
http://www.goathaven.com/images/Upload/ ... mson-2.JPG
http://www.sweetcreekboergoats.com/ForSale.html


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

you seem to be set on Red Buck....You may want to pay particular attention to the ADG's and size of their offspring. That said understand the written descriptions are lacking and the pictures are not too telling either...I would hesitate to make a final decision on any of them until I put my hands on them...On to the bucks...the Tarzan buck is far superior to the other two. Anything from Tarzan 66 deserves a second look. The Red Baron buck is a second place finisher. I actually know someone that uses a buck from this exact bloodline. The second buck is a middle of the road commercial type buck. Again before you buy you should pay them a visit. JMO


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a link... on... the tubular vs traditional....that might be of interest to you.... 
viewtopic.php?f=4&t=18365&hilit=tubular+vs+traditional

The buck that stands out more... picture wise is... Rumbling_Hunter.....

Is the breeder far away? If you can go see these bucks in person... I would.... :wink:


----------



## ruedyranch (Jan 15, 2011)

We will be visiting Rumble this weekend and hope to be able to see the other two as well. I appreciate the link on traditional vs tubular discussion. Very enlightening. I don't think I care much for the tubuar bucks. They look too much like does. The couple who currently own Rumble happen to be good friends with Fred Homeyer. They own several Tarzan sons/daughters and grand sons/daughters. They also have another buck who is traditional in color but I don't like his back legs. They are sooooo stick straight that it makes him look awkward. Cold Front is a Tarzan son. 
http://www.goatfolks.com/Cold_Front.html

I have read the breed standards and then looked at pictures of winning bucks in my area and it would seem the judges are certainly not adhereing to the SA standards. I also asked why they were getting rid of him and they have decided to not keep bucks anymore and are using AI. This year they only had about half of their does take so they used a clean up buck and her husband is currently in TX learning how to do IntraUterineAI so they have better success next year. 
I also asked for birth weights of several kids sired by Rumble. I was concerned that my does would have trouble delivering kids from such a strapping lad. Her records show an average of 9.5 lb twins.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad you can visit the goats....it is best hands on...don't be afraid to touch him and look at the under carriage... :thumb:



> I appreciate the link on traditional vs tubular discussion. Very enlightening. I don't think I care much for the tubular bucks. They look too much like does.


 I do agree completely... :wink:



> The couple who currently own Rumble happen to be good friends with Fred Homeyer. They own several Tarzan sons/daughters and grand sons/daughters.


 That is a good friend to have in the boer industry...I respect him as a Judge and a very knowledgeable person...in every way..... seen him in person and I loved that he taught people the strong and the weak points in a boer... He took the time to do this... it helps on what to look for... with the next animal.... :thumbup:



> They also have another buck who is traditional in color but I don't like his back legs. They are sooooo stick straight that it makes him look awkward. Cold Front is a Tarzan son.


 Wow... I see what you mean... he kinda looks posty.... other than his back legs ...he does look good... :wink:



> I have read the breed standards and then looked at pictures of winning bucks in my area and it would seem the judges are certainly not adhereing to the SA standards.


 I see that too...except for Fred Homeyer......he knows his goats.... :hi5:

The best thing too... is look at his offspring ...hopefully they have some to see ...that will help ... in what he throws...

If you have good size Does..are healthy....the boers can handle quite a big brute..... those are great birth rates... it all depends on the Doe....and if she diolates properly....

With getting a solid red buck and if you have traditional Does ..you will get some colored babies out of him.... Keep us updated.... :hug: :hi5:


----------

